# Lord Of The Knackers Yard - Wisbech St Mary (Authorized Visit)



## Nikokas (Nov 25, 2013)

I had this under my eye for a couple of weeks and I just Had to go there ! A couple of derelict buildings, some trailers, cars ... 
I tell you ... I've had my fare share a scares but nothing would have prepared me for this ...
Flying solo for a change (never doing it again...) I parked my car far off and left almost everything behind ... Just taking my Mobile in one pocket, car keys in another and camera on my hand ...
As I start going down the path I realize there's smoke coming out of one of the very trashed trailers and this obese zombie look-a-like man staring at me ! 
How is it possible for someone to live here? What happened?
What should I do ? Run back ? Keep going ? Silly me ... Smile on my face and I keep walking towards the guy while also studying my surroundings for other ways out...
With not a so friendly face,after I explained (more or less) what I was doing there and what my intentions where. he lets me take pictures of the houses ...
The guy was really scary so I just took as many pictures as I could not really caring if they would come up good !!!
The history about this place will come later ... my get away was his pride ...

This it was impossible to get near ..




DSCF3724 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr




DSCF3722 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

This one I could get close but not really go in .




DSCF3728 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr




DSCF3733 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr 




DSCF3730 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr




DSCF3731 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr




DSCF3736 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

Some of the trailers ...




DSCF3745 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr




DSCF3723 by nikokas.reis, on Flickr

I just started making my way back and he kept on near me ... always at least 2 meters way I ask him about the history of the place, sincerely more to keep him walking and talking while I went for the exit then for anything else ...
He told me that in the 1300's was built a castle on those fields an that it was demolished in the 1700's being replaced by the buildings you saw ... He also told me that there used to be a title of Lord to that place that he tried to claim but was denied !
If this is true or not I'm not really sure ... all I know that I as soon as I left the gates I grabbed my phone and talked to someone until I got to my car !!!

Hope you enjoyed 
Ate ja !!!


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 25, 2013)

Blimey! Be careful! It's not worth it! 
Glad you lived to post the report


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 26, 2013)

The tractor is the give away, along with the W.M. 1842 on the building - a friend compiles a list of vintage/classic tractors etc and their locations. Not sure about the exact former status of the 12C buildings, but there was a 'Lord of The Manor' title which was not included in the land deeds for the original sale of the parcels of land making up the Manor. I gather the present occupier has been there for a good number of years.


----------



## tumble112 (Nov 26, 2013)

Very brave well done! At one of my explores recently (also solo) I had to pass a lived in looking static caravan and was fully expecting an encounter just like the one you describe. Fortunately it was empty but if it wasn't I probably would have turned and ran (and prayed he didn't have a dog)


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 26, 2013)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> The tractor is the give away, along with the W.M. 1842 on the building - a friend compiles a list of vintage/classic tractors etc and their locations.



Your friend would be amazed ... there were at least 5 tractors in a row ! He was behaving like he was hiding something there !!!
For me, a girl who grew up in a garage helping the grandfather restoring , when I saw the car I almost fell on my knees with sadness ...


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 26, 2013)

tumble1 said:


> Very brave well done! At one of my explores recently (also solo) I had to pass a lived in looking static caravan and was fully expecting an encounter just like the one you describe. Fortunately it was empty but if it wasn't I probably would have turned and ran (and prayed he didn't have a dog)



In my case I'm not sure if it was bravery or just plain stupidity ...


----------



## rocks-town (Nov 26, 2013)

You are crazy girl, but bloomin got balls! I recently walked round an asylum by my lonesome as my partner in crime too scared, and I have to say it were definatly the scariest but the biggest adrenaline rushing experience I have ever had! Be careful! X


----------



## smiler (Nov 26, 2013)

I wouldn’t go back, seems likely that you’re on his menu for Christmas dinner. Enjoyed the report and pics, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 26, 2013)

OMG dodgy to say the least,nice to see the loo was still intact.Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh my, what a scary situation!
Sorry I couldn't make it! 
loooks very interesting,
Thanks..


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh I dunno... if he isn't saying, "Brainssssssssss" you'll probably be OK!

Seriously though... I'd avoid getting myself in a situ like that on my own next time. 

Great little find though!


----------



## st33ly (Nov 27, 2013)

I reckon he failed to get planning permission to knock the buildings down to build his grand design, never lived it down and is now a recluse on the land. 

Maybe that's a little bit far fetched.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 27, 2013)

Nikokas said:


> For me, a girl who grew up in a garage helping the grandfather restoring , when I saw the car I almost fell on my knees with sadness ...



It is very sad that you have had to remove the photograph of the 1950 Daimler saloon. Evidently that car was an integral part of the present occupier's active life for many years - being seen all over the surrounding location.

Glad you enjoyed working with your grandfather - my eldest granddaughter is still a bit too young to help me at the moment, but looking forward to that day!


----------



## Nikokas (Nov 27, 2013)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> It is very sad that you have had to remove the photograph of the 1950 Daimler saloon. Evidently that car was an integral part of the present occupier's active life for many years - being seen all over the surrounding location.



The car was completely Derelict aswell and I don't believe it would be part of his active as the guy was only on his 50's ...
Hey, my grandfather is 88 and is still "hammering" !!!
A MG is a good project to have with your granddaughter


----------



## smiler (Nov 27, 2013)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> It is very sad that you have had to remove the photograph of the 1950 Daimler saloon. Evidently that car was an integral part of the present occupier's active life for many years - being seen all over the surrounding location.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed working with your grandfather - my eldest granddaughter is still a bit too young to help me at the moment, but looking forward to that day!



Thanks for that, I wasn’t sure what the car was.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 29, 2013)

Nikokas said:


> The car was completely Derelict aswell and I don't believe it would be part of his active as the guy was only on his 50's ...
> Hey, my grandfather is 88 and is still "hammering" !!!
> A MG is a good project to have with your granddaughter



Seems likely the bloke my friend spoke with could have been a relative of present occupier - father perhaps? Had a TC and an MGB in the days when I had no responsibilities, now my 'hammering' is restricted to a couple of old motor bikes that can fit in the cellar!


----------



## woodland pixie (Nov 30, 2013)

Crikey well done. This place is beautiful but so glad you're ok  obviously I'd never go 'equipped' to protect myself but I always explore on my tod and a big stick is not the worst thing you could find as soon as you get that hackles on the neck feeling. Although I'd probably have used the speed setting on my legs in this situation..horrible that he tailed you so closely.... really good photos though but thanks for the shiver down the spine


----------

